# Five Boys, Ontario



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I've been very reluctant to post this, hoping for a better outcome to my situation, but things are not improving, and I don't see me getting my way.
I have five boys, approximately 8 months old I believe, I estimate their birthdays to be on October 13th 2014.
Murlow is a PEW, and he is my dearest baby. I love him so much. He is playful, loves to cuddle, and he does get a little aroused during play, so he may hump your hand or arm if you drag it around. He's adorable and will grunt when he gets excited.
Nixon is an agouti, I think. He's brown with some white on his belly and his paws are white. He's only a tad bit shy, but super cuddly. Loves to give kisses when you give him scritches. (So does Murlow.)
Choo Choo is white, with brown nose and brown at the base of his tail. Pink/red eyes. Not too much of a cuddler, but will do so occasionally. He sometimes grunts as well.
Burbie is practically identicle to Choo, but he is quite stockier, you can really tell it's Burbie when you grab him. Very shy, very independant, if you free range him in a large area of the house he may run from you when you try to capture him. Prefers to not do anything with you, lol.
Reubin, he's a dumbo rex, beige. He's jumpy, will squeek if you grab him when he's not paying attention, or he'll really jump and run away if you tap his back/base of his tail when he's not paying attention. Also very shy, will also run from you if you try to grab him.
So, Nixon and Murlow are really friendly, Choo, Burbie and Reubin are shy and are totally happy not cuddling with you and just being fed and let out to free range.
I can't vouch for their health in the long run, as they were bred as feeders and I kind of saved them. But they don't appear to have any issues right now.
I want them to go to a home where they'll be looked after real good, where they will be loved more than anything, given the best care. All I have that can go with them is a ceramic food bowl, they've never really shown an interest in toys with me, and they free range so much that I've never found that to be an issue. Their water bottle broke so I've been using a plastic cat water/food bowl, if you really want it you can take it. However, I'm hoping to find someone who has everything ready to take my babies, a nice big cage perhaps, I've hoped that one day I could get them a critter nation or ferret nation cage, but I never got to. 
I can maybe arrange to drop them off, or meet halfway depending on the distance and the day.
They are free.
Email me at [email protected] if you would like to see pictures, if you have any questions or are interested, you can just text me at 7059771020. (I can only send pictures through Email though.)


----------



## RiddlesMum (Mar 25, 2015)

Awww, wish I didn't have girlies already Fraido, I'm sorry you can't keep your babies, hopefully someone can help!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks, me too.ersevere: They're sweethearts, my dad (who I currently live with at my grandparent's house) has to move, so if he gets a place nice and close, he may be be able to take them so I can at least see them sometimes.:smirk: I'm not going to post an ad for them on Craigslist or Kijiji, though. Too many people who could easily be lying to me, and taking my ratties for other reasons.:disappointed:


----------



## robenbobben (May 30, 2014)

I'd offer but I already have 6.. I don't know if I'm ready for 11 . Hope everything works out though!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol, eleven would be a handful! But thank you.


----------

